# Medicine Hat



## rach05 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I have just relocated to Medicine Hat from the Uk as my husband has took a job over here. I was wondering whether there are any other ex pats living here around my age (27) that wouldn't mind meeting up for a coffee and letting me know what life is like here. 

PM me if interested.

Thanks!


----------

